# Any help would be a help :)



## AMR1962 (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi

Am really pleased to find this forum as its been a massive help already.

I am due to move close to Marbella next year (April) with my sister and we will be looking for flat to rent long term and work. I am keen to set up my own business but will take a job first so I can do my research.

My sister and I obviously want our own friends and I enjoy a busy social life whereas she is much more 'stay at home'. Please can you tell me how easy it is to make friends and the best way to do this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

AMR1962 said:


> Hi
> 
> Am really pleased to find this forum as its been a massive help already.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forum. I guess knowing your ages would help, but language lessons are usually a good way of meeting people, but also visiting bars, cafes, hobby groups - nightclubs???? 

I'm not sure taking a job will be very easy as there is mass unemployment and you do need an employment contract to enable you to gain access to Spanish health care. So that might pose a problem, although once you are self employed and paying autonomo, that will also cover you 

Jo xxx


----------



## AMR1962 (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi jo
Thank you for taking the time to respond.

I deliberately left my age out of it (lol) as I still like to go clubbing but am well beyond the 'clubbing age'!! 

Yes, I was aware of the high unemployment and know we need a job to get into the healthcare scheme. Let's hope determination helps. :grin:

I have just started the Rosetta Stone language course but your idea of taking lessons to meet people is a good one and I will definitely consider that.

Thanks again
Andrea :smile:


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

It's no more difficult to make friends here as any where else! The language might be an issue or you might be able to turn it to your advantage - it's up to you.

Your biggest problem will be getting a job! 

As the saying goes; "if you need to work to live in Spain, then Spain is not for you".


----------



## AMR1962 (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi
Thank you for your response.

I take on board what you say about work and am in the fortunate position of not having to work for financial reasons but NEED to work for sanity reasons :joy: 

I will definitely use the language barrier to my advantage.

Thank you


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Rosetta Stone helps some but try Livemocha.com, a company they bought on the internet that is free


----------



## Chica22 (Feb 26, 2010)

AMR1962 said:


> Hi
> Thank you for your response.
> 
> I take on board what you say about work and am in the fortunate position of not having to work for financial reasons but NEED to work for sanity reasons :joy:
> ...


If you are in the fortunate position of not having to work for financial reasons, then think more of activities you would enjoy (just as you would in the UK). Like in the UK there are plenty of opportunities for volunteering work (whether that would be with people or animals). This way you are more likely to find 'like minded' people with whom to build friendships, irrespective of the language.

My weekdays are full of activities....going to the gym (met a lot of friends for coffee/socialising), going to spanish classes and just recently I was asked by a Spanish neighbour if I would help their children with their English.....I do not do this for payment but is something, for a couple of hours a week, I enjoy, and has resulted in another social circle.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Chica22 said:


> If you are in the fortunate position of not having to work for financial reasons, then think more of activities you would enjoy (just as you would in the UK). Like in the UK there are plenty of opportunities for volunteering work (whether that would be with people or animals). This way you are more likely to find 'like minded' people with whom to build friendships, irrespective of the language.
> 
> My weekdays are full of activities....going to the gym (met a lot of friends for coffee/socialising), going to spanish classes and just recently I was asked by a Spanish neighbour if I would help their children with their English.....I do not do this for payment but is something, for a couple of hours a week, I enjoy, and has resulted in another social circle.


Totally agree. We came here knowing no-one. Now it's nice to have a quiet day or evening to ourselves.
It started out when we found an abandoned dog and took it to our local shelter. We both ended up being members and volunteers and I became Vice-President. We got to know people of all nationalities and I began to learn Spanish.
Our neighbour asked me to teach her English. More friends. 
Then I joined a political party. More friends, all Spanish. I improved my Spanish and this year was a candidate in the municipal elections. 
Then we joined our local flamenco club. More friends.
Along the way we've been introduced to friends of friends who've become our friends. 
We all too often stay up way past our bedtime thoroughly enjoying ourselves.


----------



## Chica22 (Feb 26, 2010)

If I could only name one positive as a result of living in Spain, I would say the amount of friends I have made, of different nationalities.

I am sure that if I had remained in the UK, I would have continued with my long standing friends (who I still meet every year), but dont think I would have made many new friends.

I love the fact that I have friends of different nationalities, Spanish, Dutch, German and English, (which I never had in the UK) and whilst we share certain things in common, we all have our individual idiocyncracies, which makes life more enriching and fun.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Chica22 said:


> If I could only name one positive as a result of living in Spain, I would say the amount of friends I have made, of different nationalities.
> 
> I am sure that if I had remained in the UK, I would have continued with my long standing friends (who I still meet every year), but dont think I would have made many new friends.
> 
> I love the fact that I have friends of different nationalities, Spanish, Dutch, German and English, (which I never had in the UK) and whilst we share certain things in common, we all have our individual idiocyncracies, which makes life more enriching and fun.


I can go along with all of that (again). We have continued with long-term friends from the UK and they visited us when we lived in Prague and now in Spain but we socialised in the UK mainly with people who thought like us (both active Labour Party members) or work and Union colleagues. Here we have friends of many nationalities and also for the first time ever have good friends who are Conservative!!! .
I'm involved with PSOE but have PP friends. It makes life and discussion more interesting.
We go out at least once a week to have dinner or just morning coffee with our various friends. Last Friday we went to our flamenco club, after the event which ended at gone midnight we stood around and talked then four of us decided to have a coffee so off we went and found a bar where we sat until nearly half-past one...then home and we weren't tired so we sat outside by the pool, then came in and watched tv news, finally went to sleep at four a.m......unimaginable in the UK.


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

I am hoping my efforts will bring me friends - bit of a Billy no mates at the moment! We don't appear to have any neighbours as I think the villas are used for holidays only and are empty. I have just joined Spanish classes and started voluntary teaching at a local college. This morning I am off to Zumba. Early days yet. :eyebrows:


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

Well done on your effort to mix in. it is still busy in Playa flamenca although although still empty places. Lots still going on. I have also tried to mix in as was going a bit stir crazy at first.Sonjoined a gymnast doing Pilates and yoga. And we all go for a coffee after. So getting to know people. Also doing Aqua and hope to start Spanish. And yes I will do some volantary work as well if needed. But we need to know where we want to live first. We do have neighbors all round us that are here full time. So not too isolated.
Sure hope you make new friends. Good luck.


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Yeah!!! Made friends at Zumba. They also go for a coffee afterwards on Tuesdays and on a Thursday evening following Zumba, the women meet their partners in the bar/restaurant after. Now just off to meet some people who meet up for a chat walking their dogs.


----------



## bentms (Nov 4, 2015)

Just a heads up if your trying to learn the language I can't recommend memrise enough, also italki is great for cheap spanish lessons - I've been doing both for about a month and my Spanish is really coming on.

Good luck


----------



## AMR1962 (Oct 21, 2015)

THANK YOU everyone for taking the time to reply. Every response has been helpful and I will definitely take a language course and join whatever else I can to make friends.

I am looking forward to moving, cant come soon enough!


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

I also back up with duo lingo and babbel. Basic, but good for vocabulary.


----------

